
Show HN: uniplot - Unicode plotting for debugging and ML pipelines - olavolav
https://github.com/olavolav/uniplot
======
olavolav
Hi, author here. This was & is a fun project, and maybe it's useful to some of
you!

Let me know if you have questions/comments/ideas, or check out the ASCII
video:
[https://asciinema.org/a/Ldgn5pHOgxPJmIf2ZvlfIPR3L](https://asciinema.org/a/Ldgn5pHOgxPJmIf2ZvlfIPR3L)

------
cbattle12
Cool package, good for graphical debugging output on the CI server

~~~
olavolav
Thanks!

